# BIG Trout



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Just got this e-mail, thought I'd pass it along....

Check this out. Here's the new world record rainbow.
Caught off of Anvil
Draw, Utah side, Flaming Gorge. It's not a mackinaw or
even a hybrid,
but a straight rainbow. The pictures don't lie?
I've never seen a
rainbow anywhere close to that big. All I can say is WOW!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

C-A-N-A-D-A

You've been lied to man and you arent the first.

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=14780&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&hilit=record+rainbow

The bright side is that you can pay these guys and go catch one!


----------



## Topehaw (Mar 28, 2009)

Do some research and you'll find this is an old picture that DID NOT come from the gorge. It always amazes me how when seen on the net assume it to be true. It was caught in Canada i believe. Sorry to burst your bubble...


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

See thats the problem with e-mails.... we never get the truth. Utah or Canada.... BIG flippin fish!


----------



## Lakecitypirate (Mar 4, 2008)

Saskatchewan to be exact. If you go there website www.fishinggeeks.net they have a picture of it mounted now. That was about 2 years ago... Some believe it escaped from a near by hatchery, which is a common excuse for rainbows of large size in Canada! Whatever the excuse I think its a great fish!!!


----------



## Pez Gallo (Dec 27, 2007)

looks stunted


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Pez Gallo said:


> looks stunted


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Christopher30 (Nov 9, 2007)

I don't think this is the last time this will get posted on here, my question is why is it circulating now and not 2 years ago when this fish was caught. I'd like to punch the guy on the on the nose that started this email and said the fish is from flaming gorge.....


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Christopher30 said:


> I don't think this is the last time this will get posted on here, my question is why is it circulating now and not 2 years ago when this fish was caught. I'd like to punch the guy on the on the nose that started this email and said the fish is from flaming gorge.....


 It actually was circulating when it happened.


----------



## Jacksonman (Jan 16, 2008)

I just want to know what the guy is doing in the second picture, and how he manages to make his face look the same in every picture, after catching a world-record fish. I think a smile would crack my lips in at least one of them.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

I think he just wants to show what a guy looks like running with a big fish :lol: . **** canucks anyways.

:shock: WOW, either that fish is freaking huge, Or those guys are from a troll colony!!!


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Jacksonman said:


> I just want to know what the guy is doing in the second picture, and how he manages to make his face look the same in every picture, after catching a world-record fish. I think a smile would crack my lips in at least one of them.


Just another day at the office for this guy I guess.



Packfish said:


> Christopher30 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think this is the last time this will get posted on here, my question is why is it circulating now and not 2 years ago when this fish was caught. I'd like to punch the guy on the on the nose that started this email and said the fish is from flaming gorge.....
> ...


It just takes this long for Utah people to get in the email loop!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

:lol: I Knew it would be that picture before I even saw it! Next it will be out of Bountiful Pond. :mrgreen:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> :lol: I Knew it would be that picture before I even saw it! Next it will be out of Bountiful Pond. :mrgreen:


You mean thats not out of your rowboat on your backyard pond? I'm crushed....


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

fixed blade said:


> :lol: I Knew it would be that picture before I even saw it! Next it will be out of Bountiful Pond. :mrgreen:


Aren't there trout in there that big? :roll:


----------



## teamroper (Apr 20, 2008)

thats big!!!!!


----------

